

How much time do you have left? - ledelph
http://nt2w.com

======
anubhabb
Naah, I wont live 100 years. Would be interesting though if you could pull up
some life expectancy statistics from public data (WHO has it I guess or World
Bank) based on region and incorporate that in the diagram. :)

